# Air Ride or leaf suspension



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

We've just come into a bit of money courtesy of ERNIE. 

We have an 1984 550 Mercedes Hymer - a lovely old van but she does 'wallow' a bit. We have enough money to have the suspension improved - either to have new 'leaves' made up or add air ride suspension to the existing.

Does anyone have experience of either and which might you recommend for our van?

Thanks in advance

Jackie and Bill


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Jackie and Bill,
I am by no means an expert but I can tell you of our experience of having Airides fitted!
We purchased a new Autocruise Starblazer in December 2007 and right from the start its rear end looked very low and everyone thought it was on an Alko Chassis,which it was not!
It has quite a long over hang and we were not happy with the dip at the rear in a new van.
Peugeot insisted there was not a problem but if we had taken it on a ferry I am sure our rear end would have scraped on the ramp it was so low!
After weeks of discussions and an offer of an extra leaf in the suspension we opted for Airides and they were an instant success.
Our Motorhome now has a very pert rear end which can be adjusted by inflating or deflating them which ever you require.
The cornering and Motorway sway when passing a large vehicle is no longer a problem and we no longer have the sag on the overhang.
As I say we opted for Airides and I am glad we went down that route.
Hope this helps!
Val


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

*air ride or leaf suspension*

Hello jack and Bill 
We fitted air ride suspension last year we have a 2005 Hymer classic we feel that it made a great deal of difference to cornering and movement when a large vehicle passes on the motorway, very easy to fit. 
We got them off the internet cannot remember the company name however sorry. Jam and Audrey


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

airides everytime new springs won't stop it wallowing all over the road, just make it sit a bit higher. dennis


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Absolutely brilliant replies - thanks very much.

It's definitely the wallowing we'd like to deal with so air rides it is!

Cheers.


----------

